# sick plant



## rhubarb (Oct 21, 2006)

can anyone help here ?

I have attached some pics of my sick plant...... 


I have read some of the diagnosis but they all sound fairly close so does anyone with a bit more experience kow what the problem is....

thanks !


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

At a glance. I'd say PH problems. Looks like its getting nute lock-out from it. Here is a chart. Please post you PH, Ferts, Soil use, lights.


----------



## rhubarb (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a small room with a 400 W HID. (perhaps a bit large ?)

temp is approx 25-27Deg C & 40-50% rH with lamp on.

Its potted in miracle grow compost at the moment.

I dont have a pH tester.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

you are gonna need to get aa ph tester. PH problems are one of the largest problems with MJ growing. 400w is good, do you have proper ventilation and air circulation. Never been good at convert C to F so not sure what your temp is. I would also watch that MG, not the best for MJ growth.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

You will get help here, but you need to put up more info, especially PH.  Go buy some $10 test strips if you have too.

Look at this thread and put up as much info as you can:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1449

You will be amazed a the response you get if you show you are willing to work to save your plants.

Good Luck!


----------



## rhubarb (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks guys.....I will get a pH tester but for now........

How tall are your plants now? approx 2 feet


How far from the lights are the tops of your plants? Is this a constant distance or have you changed it recently? 3 feet constant so far. will move closer when plant matures a bit



How old are they? approx 2-3 months



What strain are they? blueberry



Did you start them from seed or clone? seed



What type of containers are you using and what size are they in gallons? small pot at present. abuot to move to larger pot soon



What type of grow do you have? (Answer below please) using Miracle Grow fertilister with perlite mix






What mixture of perlite, vermiculite and other additives have you used if any? 
1/3 perlite


Hydroponic? no





What type of lights do you use? 400w HID



Ballast, is it digital or analog? analogue



Is it remote or in your grow area? remote



What nutrients are you feeding your plants? none yet. bio bloom when flowering




Do you use ventilation for your indoor grow? yes. extract fan in constant use when light is on and circulation fan (desk fan) on and off throughout day



12 hours lighting schedule?


----------

